# Favorite Posting in Canada



## josealbondo (8 Aug 2008)

Pick the best place to live and work, not the closes to your family and friends!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Aug 2008)

None of the above.


----------



## Klinkaroo (8 Aug 2008)

Comox is the best... Love Mt Washington. Whistler weekend trip distance away can't get better.


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

Yellowknife was the best 3 years of my life, current posting in Calgary is pretty good as well.

WrenchBender


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

Currently posted to Shearwater, love the Halifax area for a posting.  Lots to see and do in Halifax, plus lots of places to see.  Keji, Cape Chignecto, tons of day trips, hiking places, festivals, Tall Ships, Concerts on the hill, QMJHL hockey, and the list goes on.

However, I voted Comox because thats where I am hoping my next CM posts me  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2008)

Wow, our posting locations are getting less and less...... :

I think you forgot a few locations.


----------



## BernDawg (8 Aug 2008)

I've been from sea to sea to sea and Comox is the best so far.


----------



## inferno (8 Aug 2008)

You guys should stop telling people.. otherwise competition for Comox is going to get tougher.

Tell people you really enjoyed ColdLake, or Winnipeg.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

inferno said:
			
		

> You guys should stop telling people.. otherwise competition for Comox is going to get tougher.
> 
> Tell people you really enjoyed ColdLake, or Winnipeg.



brrrr!


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

Cool Pool and Winterpeg


			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> brrrr!


Both are glorious, southern, sunny locales.

Besides Victoria has way more going for it than Comox does and a lot less rain too.

WrenchBender


----------



## BernDawg (8 Aug 2008)

Cold Lake really isn't bad if you have a family and love the outdoors.  Winnipeg on the other hand


----------



## fireman1867 (8 Aug 2008)

Jericho Beach, best kept secret in the CF


----------



## cp140tech (8 Aug 2008)

Comox is a nice spot.... but one year there was enough for me.  

Spent some time skiing, spent some time on the Strait in the zodiac doing some diving..... but I didn't enjoy working at 407.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Aug 2008)

How can one see the poll results without voting?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> How can one see the poll results without voting?



Try it now, choose the obvious option.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

Hahaha!


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Aug 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Try it now, choose the obvious option.



Thank you! 



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Hahaha!



Don't you be laughin' at me...that option wasn't there before!  ;D

Hmmm...no votes for Greenwood yet. Interesting!


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

What about the OFF Wing postings,
Yellowknife (440 Sqn) part of 17 Wing
Esquimalt (443 Sqn) part of 12 Wing
Edmonton (408 Sqn) 1 Wing unit 
Petawawa (427 Sqn) "    "    "
St Hubert (438 Sqn)  "   "    "
1 Wing Kingston has no aircraft
22 Wing North Bay has no aircraft

WrenchBender


----------



## josealbondo (8 Aug 2008)

And Gagetown 403 SQN! Maybe that can be for the next poll.


----------



## RackMonster (8 Aug 2008)

IMO, it's Trenton.

1) cheap real estate. Cheaper than Petawawa or Borden, WAY cheaper than Edmonton.
2) location. Highway 401- 1 hr to Kingston, 2 hrs to Toronto, 2.5 to Ottawa & about 3.5 to Montreal.
3) weather. The mildest winters you'll find East of the Rockies.

Of course, it all depends on where you work- a bad unit can make the best base suck!


----------



## BernDawg (8 Aug 2008)

RackMonster said:
			
		

> Of course, it all depends on where you work- a bad unit can make the best base suck!



So very true Mon Ami!


----------



## canuck054 (8 Aug 2008)

Can't believe that the Tac Hel units weren't included, I know that they are part of 1 Wing, Kingston but for me 427 SOA in Petawawa has been the best place to work. Awesome job and nice area.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Aug 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> None of the above.



Ditto - unless you add St.John's NF.  No base there, but a good stopover place.  But then, I havent been to Greenwood, Ive heard its nice there...


----------



## cp140tech (8 Aug 2008)

Greenwood is ok.... 7 years there, no complaints.


----------



## C1Dirty (8 Aug 2008)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> What about the OFF Wing postings,
> Yellowknife (440 Sqn) part of 17 Wing
> Esquimalt (443 Sqn) part of 12 Wing
> Edmonton (408 Sqn) 1 Wing unit
> ...



Don't forget Borden (400?/1Wg) and Ottawa (412/8Wg).


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (8 Aug 2008)

I live in Gander, base is like a glorified station lol

Ranked 10th best town in Canada. If you are above 30 its great, its quiet, low crime, amazing outdoors, friendly people, everything is close, not far from the ocean, but if you have kids theyll be bored to tears and probably get into drugs and alcohol.

Also, this town gets some of the most snow in Canada.... but if you have a ski-doo it balances out lol


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Aug 2008)

C1Dirty said:
			
		

> Don't forget Borden (400?/1Wg) and Ottawa (412/8Wg).


Borden is in the poll
Ottawa only has Pilots and Flt stewards
I did forget Gagetown though (403 Sqn/1 Wg)

WrenchBender


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> I live in Gander......
> .......if you have kids theyll be bored to tears and probably get into drugs and alcohol.



Pretty broad statement about today's kids.

My siblings (5) and I grew up, for the most part, on a station much smaller than Gander and with no town close by.  None of us got into drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (9 Aug 2008)

Here in gander, the town was designed by older folks for older folks, theres nothing for teenagers to do really, but go out in the woods and get drunk and do drugs. I lived here since 94 and thats the way it is here, and more many many small communities


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2008)

Somehow, I don't think Gander is any different than any other small town.  We grew up on a military base, built by the military, for the military.  There was nothing to do but go to the movies, go to the gym, go to the pool, hang out at the snack bar.....

But we digress.  Out of the list, I think I'd go back to Greenwood.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (9 Aug 2008)

we dont have a movie theatre, and u cant spend ur life at timmies


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> we dont have a movie theatre, and u cant spend ur life at timmies



Fine, so all the teenagers that live in Gander are using drugs and alcohol.  Let's move on.... :


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (9 Aug 2008)

Well, most lol


----------



## tabernac (9 Aug 2008)

Even though I'm not AF, my options for postings (despite being 4 years away) are looking good. Esquimalt, or Halifax, and I've heard great things about both.



			
				Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Well, most lol



Not very good with the obvious are you? And somehow I don't think a town full of kids getting smashed and high is something "lol" worthy.

Give your head a shake.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm...no votes for Greenwood yet. Interesting!



Thats because Greenwood sucks dead donkey ass............


----------



## cp140tech (10 Aug 2008)

I've been in the shacks there on course; that sucks.  Greenwood isn't a bad area to live in though.  It depends what you're into I guess.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> I've been in the shacks there on course; that sucks.



I didnt live in the Shacks, i lived in Kingston.

Greenwood sucks big time if you are single. The Tuque and the Iron Pot are not what i call a nightlife. If you have a wife and kids its a bit better but you have to enjoy living 20 years behind your last posting.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Aug 2008)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> It depends what you're into I guess.



That is the key, especially when you're young and single.  Some like the hunting and fishing in northern areas, others can't imagine being outside a city centre.

But you also have to think about the next stage of your life.  When you're a young single guy/girl, and your NOK is Mom, then the service helps pay your way home at XMas to visit (that once per year LTA). After you're a married MCpl with two kids, NOK is home (where the spouse lives), and the CF doesn't pay for those four plane tickets to fly across the country (because  Mom still expects to see the grandkids).

One estimate of the situation might encourage you to seek that posting near home for when the out of pocket travel expenses are going to kick into high gear.  When you're young and single, you'll pay for the tickets to go anywhere you want anyway.


----------



## cp140tech (10 Aug 2008)

I spent the first couple years of my time there as a young single Pte....  it really isn't that bad.  Acadia university is in Wolfville and there were plenty of women there.  

The Top Hat bites.... no question there, the Red Line is gone, but that sucked as well.  You've pretty much got to import a woman.... I ended up marrying a girl I met who was in Halifax on vacation from Ontario.  

To each their own.... I just spent a year in Comox and I would prefer not to return.


----------



## josealbondo (10 Aug 2008)

So how long is your type course in greenwood on the aurora?I heard it was like a year and a half with sucks ass!And how is the woman situation in comox?Is Courtenay a fair size city?


----------



## cp140tech (10 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> So how long is your type course in greenwood on the aurora?I heard it was like a year and a half with sucks ***!And how is the woman situation in comox?Is Courtenay a fair size city?


  
  I did my type course years ago... they've made them somewhat longer in the last few years, more practical.  The AVN type courses are split into Propulsion and Flight Systems...  prop is about 3.5 months now I believe, the flight course is maybe a month longer, but I'm not sure about the exact lengths, so a grain of salt there.  The AVS guys are split into Tactical and Navigation specialties....  I think their courses are of similar length, but that's heavy on guesswork for me.  I wouldn't worry about spending more than 6 months in Greenwood on course.

  I'm married, so I really don't know what the dating scene in Comox/Courtenay is like; but I have eyes and there are plenty of women walking around....  It's got to be better than Greenwood was in any event.  Courtenay is a decent size.... you can get most anything that you need.  The only thing I missed there was a large book store like Chapters.  Lots of places to go out and eat and pretty much any type of outdoor activity you would care to name.


----------



## inferno (10 Aug 2008)

the woman situation in Comox is beyond bleak.

It's a small town, people who grow up here know eachother, and are completely un-interested in meeting other people. 9 of 10 people you talk to in town, guys or girls, will try to avoid talking to you if you're not local. If you force the issue and start talking to them, they might get rude.
It's not just an anti-millitary thing, I've met several people who have moved to this town after they finished school, and they're good people and i hang out with them regularly... they say the same thing.
If you don't know Andrea and how she's cheating on her husband with Dave, you know Dave the tall guy who your gf dated when she was in highschool.. then you're not part of the gang.

If you do manage to meet someone, and get her to talk, expect a pre-fab family. Shack up with her and the kids are free.
THIS IS NOT A JOKE. 
I thought it was a joke when i got there.. it's not, and it's perfectly acceptable to ask the moment you meet someone.. "do you have kids? are you divorced?"

Small town.. people tend to stay.. born.. live.. die..


----------



## chrisf (10 Aug 2008)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> we dont have a movie theatre, and u cant spend ur life at timmies



They still haven't reponed the theatre in the Fraser mall?


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats because Greenwood sucks dead donkey ***............



Oh, you can't hurt _my _ feelings by insulting G-wood...nice try, though. 

I love the valley, and I've spent quite a bit of time in Greenwood (fiance was posted there until earlier this year) and thus, I think I would like to be posted there at some point. I'll take what I get, of course - and I have to get _in_ first and foremost - but Greenwood will be my #1 preference when I do.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> but Greenwood will be my #1 preference when I do.  ;D



I love people who WANT to go to Greenwood. The more people like you, the better. Just decreases the chances of me ever having to go back there.


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I love people who WANT to go to Greenwood. The more people like you, the better. Just decreases the chances of me ever having to go back there.



And the more people there are like YOU, the better _my _ chances are of getting a posting there. Perfect! ;D  I have to agree about the Top Hat, though...it's kind of a skanky dive, eh. lol


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> it's kind of a skanky dive, eh. lol



I have been to skanky dives that i like.......the Top Hat i dont like. Its THAT bad.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

I supposed theres always "Legends" in Kentville, if you like driving at 60Km/h on the highway of death.

North and South mountain.............How can you call those "mountains"

Weekend in halifax ?  Whats the price of gas again ?

The mess hall in greenwood........yeah right

The Iron Pot Pub.......fantastic place on welafre wednesdays.......

Want to rent an appartment..........good luck with that

Like to buy trendy clothes ?  Guy Frenchies has nothing but the best clothes nobody wants  (theres 3 of them within 15 minutes of the base)

Tim Hortons........they only hire rude , abnoxious military brats and military wives

Now that the Robbin's coffee is closed, where is the motorcycle social club gathering ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2008)

That makes it all so appealing!

I was down there about 4 weeks ago.  It was nice to get back to Halifax.   ;D

There are a few things I do like about the area...Cape Split, Falls Lake, Blomidon Park, and Keji but...I can drive to all those from Shearwater/Halifax.


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I supposed theres always "Legends" in Kentville, if you like driving at 60Km/h on the highway of death.
> 
> North and South mountain.............How can you call those "mountains"
> 
> ...



I used to live in Kentville, so I am quite familiar with the area.   Abnoxious military brats and military wives, huh? Nothing like a good negative stereotype to brighten the thread! lol I haven't had any issues with the service at either Tim's in Kingston/Greenwood. New Minas and Wolfville, on the other hand... :

By the way, the motorcycle peeps gather at the Coldbrook Timmie's on Tuesday nights. Not that I would know.  ;D



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> That makes it all so appealing!
> 
> I was down there about 4 weeks ago.  It was nice to get back to Halifax.   ;D
> 
> There are a few things I do like about the area...Cape Split, Falls Lake, Blomidon Park, and Keji but...I can drive to all those from Shearwater/Halifax.



Shearwater is on my list as well. Lots of friends in Haffilax.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> New Minas



Ah yes, the self-proclaimed shopping center of the Valley..........Walmart, Staples........DONE !!!


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ah yes, the self-proclaimed shopping center of the Valley..........Walmart, Staples........DONE !!!



Hahahaha...I think you're a bit nuts, Aviator, but the entertainment value you provide on this site is priceless.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2008)

Hey, come on now!

There is a Canadian Tire there too and KFC!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...I think you're a bit nuts, Aviator, but the entertainment value you provide on this site is priceless.



I'm freakin serious..........Ok, i forgot theres a wacky Wheatley's there too....



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There is a Canadian Tire there too and KFC!



Yes and if you are looking for a fine dinning experience in Greenwood / Kingston there always pizza delight or the Kingston dinner.......


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes and if you are looking for a fine dinning experience in Greenwood / Kingston there always pizza delight or the Kingston dinner.......



The Esso has good chicken sandwichs  ;D...what more could you want?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The Esso has good chicken sandwichs  ;D...what more could you want?



Food poisoning.......

Oh wait, i already got that from those sanwiches.

Thats a Husky across from the KFC at the lights isnt it ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2008)

I don't look close enough...or it could be the speed trying to get out of there... 8)


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Hey, come on now!
> 
> There is a Canadian Tire there too and KFC!



I was going to mention Crappy Tire for you men folksies.   Oh, and there is a Boston Pizza now, too!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't look close enough...or it could be the speed trying to get out of there... 8)



Oh and lets not forget the wonderful choice of hotels when you are on your HHT

The Aurora Inn........If "best western" ever came down to see what they put their name to, the would take out a full page apology in the local newspaper

The Wandlyn Inn.......yeah whatever. I stayed there too  DUMP



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Oh, and there is a Boston Pizza now, too!



Yup, its in New Minas across from the Harvey's / Swiss Chalet......again, the price of gas makes going there fun for the average person and again, you are taking your life in your hands on that freakin highway. There was a rumour that a BP was going to open behind the Husky on the 4 way intersection in Greenwood......but instead the openned just what they area needed......a shopper's drug mart   YAY !!!

Oh and did i forget the apple blossom festival and the Kingston Steer BBQ ?

Fun stuff


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh and lets not forget the wonderful choice of hotels when you are on your HHT
> 
> The Aurora Inn........If "best western" ever came down to see what they put their name to, the would take out a full page apology in the local newspaper



Is that the one by the Tim's right off the highway? I had dinner there once...it was nice. 



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yup, its in New Minas across from the Harvey's / Swiss Chalet......again, the price of gas makes going there fun for the average person and again, you are taking your life in your hands on that freakin highway.



I was about to correct you, but you saw the error.   BP reminds me of the cinemas in New Minas...dinner and a movie. Greenwood does also have the Zedex as well...gotta love the Zedex!!


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh and did i forget the apple blossom festival and the Kingston Steer BBQ ?
> 
> Fun stuff



Yes, and you neglected to mention the pumpkin people! Come on, now...don't make me get out my pictures!!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Is that the one by the Tim's right off the highway? I had dinner there once...it was nice.



Try staying there for a night and get back to me......



> Greenwood does also have the Zedex as well...gotta love the Zedex!!



Oh yes the Zedex theatre. I hope you are not counting on that to make the area look good. At least its brand new.


One more thing i forgot........"the big scoop" on the way to Middleton. Another fine dinning establishement. Middleton, what an awesome city........NOT !!!


If you stand in the middle of Greenwood / Kingston and throw a rock in any direction you will hit 2 things. Can anyone guess what they are ?


----------



## Zoomie (10 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Just decreases the chances of me ever having to go back there.



Sorry bro - FWSAR isn't coming online fast enough to save you from a trip to the Ditch.  All MAG eventually migrate there....   :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Sorry bro - FWSAR isn't coming online fast enough to save you from a trip to the Ditch.  All MAG eventually migrate there....   :crybaby:



As you know i'm well aware of that. Thank god, there are options i can present to the CM. The changes to the trade structure will make that more possible. But if i get a message for ZX, i will go and make the best of it. Theres a job there that i like but wish it wasnt in ZX.


"CYZX : Sucking the fun out of flying since 1942"


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Anyone want to talk about the other bases

Cold lake, Winnipeg, Pat Bay, Yellowknife,etc....


----------



## mummiebear5 (10 Aug 2008)

Am I correct in saying that Wainwright would not top the list?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

mummiebear5 said:
			
		

> Am I correct in saying that Wainwright would not top the list?



Well, i'm not sure. This is located in the AF forum and theres no AF units based in Wainwright.


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Aug 2008)

Pat Bay has to be near the top of the list, it's far enough away from 12 Wing, and 30 (no harassment from the fish heads) minutes away from CFB Esquimalt.

Plus it qualifies for commuting assistance!


----------



## Quiet Riot (10 Aug 2008)

Just got posted to Cold Lake in February, it's not that bad of a place if you have a family.  Being single kinda sucks not much of a night life, sidewalks are rolled up at 11 and everyone goes to bed.  If you like the outdoors it's great, tons of trails to quad or hike and plenty of fishing spots.  Being from Montreal the town itself leaves a little to be desired, but it's growing fast.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

Quiet Riot said:
			
		

> but it's growing fast.



Was only in Cool Pool once or twice and it wasnt what i expected. The Outrider steak house was a bit pricey but the food was really good. My advice to anyone moving up there is buy a truck or SUV as the streets are murder on a car LOL.

Oh and i was amused by the fact that the "Camel's Toe" has changed name  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (11 Aug 2008)

mummiebear5 said:
			
		

> Am I correct in saying that Wainwright would not top the list?



Like other places, appreciating Wainwright depends on who you are talking to... a big hint though is when so many people leave the base to have a good time over the weekend in some other town...


----------



## aesop081 (11 Aug 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> a big hint though is when so many people leave the base to have a good time over the weekend in some other town...



And when that "some other town" is 2-3 hours away, you know its bad.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Aug 2008)

Winnipeg is actually much better than I anticipated.  When I was posted there I thought "Oh dear....  What am I getting into"  But when I started living there, I started loving it.  There is a lot to do, it's a decent sized town and there is everything you need!  Plus, one of the World's best beaches is not too far!  Yes winters are cold and windy, but summers are nice and warm.  And the sun sets pretty late!  Anyways, good memories from Winnipeg as I'm headed to Cold Lake...

Surprisingly, I also liked Moose Jaw.  I spent a year and a bit there and no, there isn't much in Moose Jaw itself, but Regina is 45 minutes away and Saskatoon 2hrs north.  Didn't miss of anything... I guess I'm not hard to satisfy...  And without a question the best mess in the CF (bar-wise).

Max


----------



## aesop081 (11 Aug 2008)

Max ,

I rather enjoyed my time in Winnipeg as well. Like you, i was anticipating different.


----------



## dimsum (11 Aug 2008)

Winnipeg is growing on me as well.  I went through the -45C winter and as they say, it's a dry cold (which is actually different than a damp cold.)  In the summer though, everything comes alive (literally and figuratively) and the parks/festivals are great.  Grand Beach was already touched on, and imagine my surprise the first time I was there!

It actually pisses me off that Winnipeggers put down their city more than anyone else; only city that I've been to where people from one part of the city can live there for 20 years and not know the rest of it (or care to).

As for Pat Bay...can't beat the weather and the views of the Island.  However...crazy house prices, crazy gas prices, crazy-long drives to work thanks to crazy house prices...all definitely making me re-think my 1st choice.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Aug 2008)

Winnipeg would not be a bad posting at all, a big city with pretty much everything (better than Shearwater or Greenwood IMHO).  



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> As for Pat Bay...can't beat the weather and the views of the Island.  However...crazy house prices, crazy gas prices, crazy-long drives to work thanks to crazy house prices...all definitely making me re-think my 1st choice.



I live in Duncan and it took me a hour (or more) everyday to get down to Pat Bay, with the price of gas it was a kick in the junk for sure.  Even the houses up this way are expensive now (they are pricey all over the island), if I had been posted to Pat Bay permanently I would have looked at moving closer to Victoria.


----------



## observor 69 (11 Aug 2008)

Welcome to
Greenwood Flight Centre

http://www.flygfc.com/


Location: Air Force » 14 Wing Home » Community » Clubs  


14 Wing Greenwood - Clubs
Archery Club
Ceramics Club
Fun & Fitness Aerobics
Greenwood Amateur Radio Club
Greenwood Bowling Centre
Greenwood Curling Club
Greenwood Dolphins Swim Club
Greenwood Military Christian Fellowship
Greenwood Rod & Gun Club
Lake Pleasant Camper's Club

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/14wing/community/clubs_e.asp


----------



## dimsum (11 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Winnipeg would not be a bad posting at all, a big city with pretty much everything (better than Shearwater or Greenwood IMHO).



Except a CANEX!


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Aug 2008)

Oh and no BASE ARENA......   What's up with that?


----------



## Rodahn (11 Aug 2008)

And of course you all forgot the most desirable posting for the air types.....


NDMC Ward 3..... Or whatever it's called now...... ;D


----------



## josealbondo (11 Aug 2008)

What is that?


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (11 Aug 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Even though I'm not AF, my options for postings (despite being 4 years away) are looking good. Esquimalt, or Halifax, and I've heard great things about both.
> 
> Not very good with the obvious are you? And somehow I don't think a town full of kids getting smashed and high is something "lol" worthy.
> 
> Give your head a shake.



Not good with the obvious ? what does that mean ? No, I will not give my head a shake, and well, thats your opinion

On another note, my folks seemed to like Greenwood


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Aug 2008)

My folks liked Greenwood too, my folks also avoid the internet machine, cell phones and I am almost certain their remote control is connected to the Betamax via a cable.   Betamax for you Greenwood types should be coming to a Wacky's near you sometime soon.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2008)

Winnipeg was really good, I'd go back there again.  What Max said, surprising, but quite good, my wife and I enjoyed our time there, minus-frickin'-fortyfive for months on end notwithstanding.  St-Hubert was also good, Montreal is a fantastic city to hang out in!  Ottawa wasn't bad, but choices are limited to Challenger crews.  K-town rocks, great restaurants, awesome camping, sailing and outdoor activities, I'd liken it to Victoria without the mountains and a couple of months of mild winter...it's my choice for now.

G2G


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> What is that?



NDMC = National Defence Medical Center.

The rest you can Google.


----------



## Celticgirl (12 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you stand in the middle of Greenwood / Kingston and throw a rock in any direction you will hit 2 things. Can anyone guess what they are ?



Hmmm...a Frenchy's and a ....?


----------



## CountDC (12 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm...a Frenchy's and a ....?



walmart??


----------



## Ping Monkey (12 Aug 2008)

> If you stand in the middle of Greenwood / Kingston and throw a rock in any direction you will hit 2 things. Can anyone guess what they are ?



An apple tree or a Goler.  (Perhaps both with the same rock if the Goler is sitting under the tree!)   ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Aug 2008)

No Wal-Mart in Greenwood, although one would be nice..


Too funny duffman I was just typing that exact same thing....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Aug 2008)

Duffman...TFF.

I guess it all depends on what you want.  I have 2 friends just posted there this summer...they both like it...both have young families.

Personally, I find it small and beer-na-neer hillybilly and prefer to visit than stay.  Come on, West Coast!


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Duffman...TFF.
> I guess it all depends on what you want.  I have 2 friends just posted there this summer...they both like it...both have young families.
> Personally, I find it small and beer-na-neer hillybilly and prefer to visit than stay.  Come on, West Coast!



TFF? True Friends Forever?   >

I will be in Greenwood soon enough for a glorious all expenses paid vacation, having lived there years ago it scares me to say it has grown a bit (a new Canadian Tire and Sobeys, not bad for 20 years *borat pause*.........     not )

I did hear that the barracks have been wired for High speed internet!  Colour TV is around the corner!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> TFF? True Friends Forever?   >
> 
> I will be in Greenwood soon enough for a glorious all expenses paid vacation, having lived there years ago it scares me to say it has grown a bit (a new Canadian Tire and Sobeys, not bad for 20 years *borat pause*.........     not )
> 
> I did hear that the barracks have been wired for High speed internet!  Colour TV is around the corner!



Too F**kin Funny actually  8)

Are you there starting Sept 8th or are you on the next one??


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hmmm...a Frenchy's and a ....?



A "Needs" store and an "Avery's Farmers market"


----------



## Ping Monkey (13 Aug 2008)

> A "Needs" store and an "Avery's Farmers market"



I dunno...  I'm still thinking if you're going to be throwing rocks around that part of town you're more likely to bean a Goler before the rock hits the Needs store.

I'll put my theory to test next time I'm out there for an OMS session.


----------



## CountDC (13 Aug 2008)

Well - guess Greenwood hasn't changed much - still full of apple trees and Golers.  At least they still have the Curling Rink - sure miss those bonspiels - best I ever attended!! Reminds me - is there at least a Tim Horton's on base or close by that is open everyday? Last time I went looking for a Timmies there I had to go to New Minas - not fun when you are severely hung over. Mind you, if someone had told me the rink was serving drinks at breakie it would have saved me the trip - double shot of dark in black coffee and ready to go again!


----------



## cp140tech (13 Aug 2008)

There is a Tim's just outside the base.  There was actually one in 11 hgr a number of years ago... but it didn't last long.


----------



## Celticgirl (13 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> A "Needs" store and an "Avery's Farmers market"



Ooh, I had actually typed "farmer's market" and then deleted it. So close! lol


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> you're more likely to bean a Goler before the rock hits the Needs store.



The key word here is "before". The rock_ will _ hit a Needs store.



> I'll put my theory to test next time I'm out there for an OMS session.



I'll make sure to go with you.


----------



## josealbondo (14 Aug 2008)

Does anybody know how the tour situation in the air force is? Is there a good chance of getting one and what bases give you the best chance?I heard that the air force spends most of there time _removed by mod_


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how the tour situation in the air force is? Is there a good chance of getting one and what bases give you the best chance?I heard that the air force spends most of there time _removed by mod_



 ???

I hope you don't think the Air Force spends most of their time doing nothing.....   Having come from Pat Bay to Comox I can assure you that MH and LRP community is very active and busy.   

Yup thats right Pat Bay to Comox, the two best Air Force postings out there and I got them early so its all down hill from here.


----------



## josealbondo (14 Aug 2008)

Thanks but that really doesn't answer my ? And its not like i am bran new to the military, i was in the armd core and from what i have seen from the air force is that they don't seem to be over worked by any means.And for my question, does anybody know the chances of getting on tour as a air force tech. Thank-you


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> from what i have seen from the air force is that they don't seem to be over worked by any means.



 :

You dont know shit.

I dont manage more than 2 weeks at home in one stretch so "from what you have seen" is off the mark. I work with people i dont see in months because we are constantly deployed somewhere in the world on operations or exercises. We have less people to work with than we used to, yet the tempo has increased exponentialy.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> Thanks but that really doesn't answer my ? And its not like i am bran new to the military, i was in the armd core and from what i have seen from the air force is that they don't seem to be over worked by any means.And for my question, does anybody know the chances of getting on tour as a air force tech. Thank-you



Bran new?  That Star Trek guy got to you too!

I see numerous Armourd Core fellas walking around at Air Force bases, how would you know what the Air Force does?  Climb over that combat arms wall and have a look at the CF again, there is much more going on around you.


----------



## Greymatters (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> And its not like i am bran new to the military, i was in the armd core and from what i have seen from the air force is that they don't seem to be over worked by any means.



Just because they arent running around with rucksacks on, or doing useless 'make work' projects, doesnt mean they 'do nothing all day'.  Maybe you should ask them a few questions about what they are doing and why they are doing it instead of pumping your 'nothing' opinion here?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2008)

Funny.  Last night, the night before...there was Seakings up flying until I went to bed...or later.  That means firefighters, AEC, AC Ops, AVN Techs, AVS Techs, ATIS Techs, Pilots, Navs, AES Ops, you name it are working, on call, or working thru shift rotations to keep aircraft in the air, keep the airfield running, you name it.  Thats not to count all the duty personnel from Wings Ops, TIS, the Sqns, 12 AMS, the MPs.

I am ex-army and I used to think more like you but...once I was on the Wing, I opened my eyes and saw all the activity going on.  

I got an email a few weeks ago from a member of a deployed MH crew I made acquaintance with, who was almost half way thru a 6 month deployment.  My father was aircrew in the Maritime Patrol world and when he was in a Crew, I'd say he was away as much or more than he was home.

The Air Force works, it just works "different".  This week, I've left work everyday at 1530hrs, but flight ops go on.  

Something to think about.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> Thanks but that really doesn't answer my ? And its not like i am bran new to the military, i was in the armd core and from what i have seen from the air force is that they don't seem to be over worked by any means.And for my question, does anybody know the chances of getting on tour as a air force tech. Thank-you



If you were really in the Armoured Corps you would know its capitialized and spelled Corps and not Core. I smell BS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2008)

:

You've been in the Air Force for 2 years and you don't know if Air Force people do tours or deploy?

I wore a black beret for many years, maybe we know some of the same people.  Feel free to PM me with some names/units.

Your posts aren't adding up to someone who was Armour Corps and is now Air Force for 2 years.  I've been Air Force for 1.5 years, on one of the smaller Wings, and I have 2 clues (sort of).  

From where I am sitting, 2+2=B with your posts WRT this thread.

Oh...just curious what PCFs you had when you were in the Corps.  Feel free to list, or include in your PM.

(just so you know...Ex-Dragoon means former RCD...)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Aug 2008)

Seems to me your one who is being touchy. Quite a few of the membership here are former combat arms gone Air Force, I am sure they will be in touch with you to set you straight.


----------



## josealbondo (14 Aug 2008)

Yeah almost 2 years and all of it in the training system. I do have kinda a clue but not really on which base goes where and how often, which was my question.I have been stuck in gagetown for the past 5 or so years.


----------



## josealbondo (14 Aug 2008)

Not including my last 2 in the AF


----------



## Rodahn (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> and for you guys to even compare yourselfs to the combat arms is unreal.You guys say that your always deployed, big deal, cry me a river, at least your staying in a nice 5 star hotel instead of a tent or trench, you guys should be happy you get to go to all these wicked places.



Am I the only one who finds this statement odd?


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> Ok where do i start!!!!First off i am in the air force now and have been for almost 2 years and have yet to work past 4 o'clock! I love it in the air force and yeah for sure you work, You guys say that your always deployed, big deal, cry me a river, at least your staying in a nice 5 star hotel instead of a tent or trench, you guys should be happy you get to go to all these wicked places.Your the first air force guys i have ever heard complain



Who is complaining?  You come in here with this attitude that the Air force does nothing, then you start to get replies from individuals who are deployed right now.  They are not complaining they are trying to get you to see the big picture.

In the training system and not working a day past 1600 is no indication of how the ops tempo is for the Air Force.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2008)

Josealbondo,

Granted.  Some aircrew stay in hotels.  There are reasons for that.   However, not all Air Force personnel deploy to hotels.

Maybe this video will be the start of you seeing what some people in the Air Force do. Sure, its no FOB in the sandbox or combat outpost but it's not a hotel either.

I would suspect the Air Force people who ARE in hotels would much rather be home with their loved ones and families, the same as the guys chewing dirt and dust in the FOBs.  Missing your kids birthday is missing your kids birthday, afterall.  

* Question for those who know...at about the 50 second mark into the video, they are interviewing the CO, who I noticed is wearing the Engineer cap badge but is wearing a flightsuit.  Why the flightsuit?  He's obviously not an aircrew trade?


----------



## FastEddy (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> Not including my last 2 in the AF




Well with your 5yrs with the Army, that's a total of 7 in the CAF, is that all permanent or reserve.

I have a question for you, with this length of service, why do you hesitate to fill out your Profile ?.


----------



## Greymatters (14 Aug 2008)

Quote from: josealbondo on Today at 16:06:59
Ok where do i start!!!!First off i am in the air force now and have been for almost 2 years and have yet to work past 4 o'clock! I love it in the air force and yeah for sure you work, You guys say that your always deployed, big deal, cry me a river, at least your staying in a nice 5 star hotel instead of a tent or trench, you guys should be happy you get to go to all these wicked places.Your the first air force guys i have ever heard complain


I'm not even sure where that comment came from as I couldnt find the post, is it from another thread?

Being in the 'training system' is not the same as actually working, its more like attending school.  

The AF often get to stay in hotels, you bet, its a nice change from a tent in the snow.  So what?  Id rather have my pilot well-fed, well-rested, and in a good mood when he starts up the plane, not some tired nervous wreck whose hands are shaking from fatigue and lack of decent food.  

You sound like you are proud of being able to sleep in a tent or a trench.  Ive been there too (as have most others here), and it was fun when I was younger, and there's nothing wrong with being proud of facing and overcoming nature and the elements.  But its not a standard to measure the rest of the world by.


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> Yeah almost 2 years and all of it in the training system. I do have kinda a clue but not really on which base goes where and how often, which was my question.I have been stuck in gagetown for the past 5 or so years.



That little tidbit along with your email address means I know who you are and what courses you've been on over the past couple years.

Drop the attitude...you haven't earned it.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## FastEddy (14 Aug 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who finds this statement odd?




"ODD", that's putting it mildly.

Cheers.


----------



## josealbondo (14 Aug 2008)

I erased my post and apologize,got a little angry with the way people were responding to my question.The only reason i came on this site was to try to get some info.I have nothin bad to say about the air force, actually all good things!And i do realize that the airforce do there part and can't wait to be apart of it.So no hard feelings!!!!!Later


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

Wow did that get off the rails quickly, I had no idea I was in the "Favorite Posting in Canada" thread


----------



## Greymatters (14 Aug 2008)

[insert smiley here for "I got whiplash from the sudden change in opinion"]


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2008)

josealbondo said:
			
		

> I erased my post and apologize



Are we back on track to slamming Greenwood now?   

* editted for PEI educational issues  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (14 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Wow did that get off the rails quickly, I had no idea I was in the "Favorite Posting in Canada" thread



"Milnet.ca is my favorite 'post-ing place' in Canada"

Does that count?


----------



## pipstah (14 Aug 2008)

Maybe you should add Valcartier as well


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2008)

Sure we can add Valcartier into the mix, there is plenty of slamming to go around, Greenwood doesn't deserve all the attention.  >


----------



## Greymatters (14 Aug 2008)

This looks like its going to expand to include every remote touchdown runway and FOB as well...


----------



## observor 69 (14 Aug 2008)

Comox, Trenton, Halifax......... sounds good to me. 

How about Summerside three years, Bagotville five years, Chatham four years and Baden, yes I loved Baden, four years.
Then a last career posting to Kingston. First opportunity for my family to take advantage of the educational opportunities of a major Candian community.
Yes I loved my trade, AVS, but new recruits should make note of the postings that come with certain trades.


----------



## zorro (2 Sep 2008)

I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has spent some time in Ottawa, specifically at NDHQ.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Sep 2008)

zorro said:
			
		

> I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has spent some time in Ottawa, specifically at NDHQ.





			
				CSA 105 said:
			
		

> But I thought that this thread was for *favourite* postings?



 :rofl:


----------



## zorro (3 Sep 2008)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> But I thought that this thread was for *favourite* postings?



LOL. Ottawa would seem like a desirable posting to me...seems that I'm alone on this one eh.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

zorro said:
			
		

> LOL. Ottawa would seem like a desirable posting to me...seems that I'm alone on this one eh.



While Ottawa itself might be a desireable posting location, NDHQ specificaly might not. There are more to the CF in the Ottawa area than just NDHQ.


----------



## stefatc (5 Sep 2008)

I went to Gagetown for courses and exercises, Valcartier for 10 years (Army), Comox 5 months for English course during the summer and now I've been in Trenton since April 06. All the places are awesome except Gagetown!

we would like the real maritimes ''Greenwood or Halifax'' but for myself I would like Comox!

Stef Atc


----------



## Sub_Guy (18 Sep 2008)

Greenwood shouldn't even be an option in the poll, unless there is a device rigged to a hammer so that when you select it you get a swift pounding on the skull.

It seems every where I go on this base to get anything done I am greeted with these statements

"Can you come back tomorrow?"
"I am sorry we are at minimum manning, can you come back in a few days?"

Which I do, only to find myself being told the same thing.

Does anyone work here?   I am starting to think the CP-140's sitting around are cardboard cutouts, I have not seen one move in two weeks!


----------



## aesop081 (18 Sep 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Greenwood shouldn't even be an option in the poll, unless there is a device rigged to a hammer so that when you select it you get a swift pounding on the skull.
> 
> It seems every where I go on this base to get anything done I am greeted with these statements
> 
> ...




LMFAO........the ditch never changes


----------



## axeman (18 Sep 2008)

Wheres Pat bay out of Sydney by the sea ... just a hop skip and jump from Victoria .  I dont need a snow shovel as you dont shovel rain ...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Sep 2008)

WAINWRIGHT!!!


 :rofl:


----------



## Rodahn (18 Sep 2008)

axeman said:
			
		

> Wheres Pat bay out of Sydney by the sea ... just a hop skip and jump from Victoria .  I dont need a snow shovel as you dont shovel rain ...



It's a combined line with Esquimalt......


----------



## Engineer (21 Nov 2008)

Moncton, NB by far.


----------



## belka (22 Nov 2008)

From a location stand point it's Comox without question, I always volunteer to go there whenever the bugs are doing QRA ops. The nice weather, great scenery and fantastic twisty BC roads makes you wish you never had to leave (even more-so since I'm a BC native). However, from a working position I think that a Fighter base has a higher local tempo, which is nice when you are still young. After speaking to a few buddies out in other Wings (Comox, Greenwood, Trenton, Winnipeg) it was evident that they aren't exactly stressed from a MX position. I guess it depends on what your view is on "Favorite Posting". Do you want to be worked to the ground or have a nice after-hours lifestyle.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Nov 2008)

Chilliwack by far.  Any posting where you can golf in the morning, ski in the afternoon, and go fishing in the evening is okay with me.  Plus, the grounds were immaculate, and the scenery awesome.  The Jolly Miller Pub (before it was turned into a McPub in the 90s) was the icing on a very sweet cake.  It was a black day when they moved the regiment from there.


----------



## eurowing (22 Nov 2008)

Comox for me too.  

I just did a decade month in Greenwood. I thought I was in the Village of the Damned.  Sorry, but even though I love small places, Greenwood seemed so far out of touch with the modern world?, reality?, something was just not right.  Trenton, great walleye fishing.  Cold Lake, good walleye fishing and lots of outdoor activities.  Petawawa, horrid posting for personal reasons, high points Algonquin Park, good fishing and 427 Sqn personnel were great.  Snowblowing driveway 3 or 4 times a day was not my idea of fun.

Comox, good fishing except NO walleye.  Ski, bike, golf or fish all in the same winter day.  SNOW is rare and melts right away!!!!  Unless I chose to drive up Mt Washington I get to ignore it.  I can sit on my deck with my coffee and watch the cruise ships sail past on their way to Alaska and back.  Campbell River is horrid, nobody should ever go there.. never!   > Stay away. (Unless I invite you to the house  ;D)

Winnipeg  hahahahahaha, not a chance in hell.  Turned down a promotion and released rather than go there.


----------



## KingKikapu (23 Nov 2008)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Campbell River is horrid, nobody should ever go there.. never!   > Stay away. (Unless I invite you to the house  ;D)



It was a good place to grow up.  Summers were always beautiful.  Winter was wet, but that makes for lots of snow on the mountains.  Backcountry ftw!


----------



## Binder (2 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Somehow, I don't think Gander is any different than any other small town.  We grew up on a military base, built by the military, for the military.  There was nothing to do but go to the movies, go to the gym, go to the pool, hang out at the snack bar.....
> 
> But we digress.  Out of the list, I think I'd go back to Greenwood.



Hello-I just put in my application for Traffic Tech, and was thinking about my 3 choices of postings.  I'm thinking seriously about Greenwood and the Peg.  What did you like about Greenwood? I was curious about the biggest differences between the two as far as the job goes.


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Dec 2008)

Binder said:
			
		

> I'm thinking seriously about Greenwood and the Peg.



Please tell me someone dared you to type that!  I would even accept "that was a bad batch of crack" excuse!    >


----------



## Binder (6 Dec 2008)

LOL!  No, I wasn't dared.  Uh-oh...haha...well, Trenton is my number one, but please tell me why you say that?  Message me, if you want to.


----------



## The Dunnminator (6 Dec 2008)

Engineer said:
			
		

> Moncton, NB by far.



For an engineer? defenitly.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Dec 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Please tell me someone dared you to type that!  I would even accept "that was a bad batch of crack" excuse!    >



Oh c'mon, you just told me you love it there !  That was 2 days ago


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Dec 2008)

I am going to be honest, my opinions are probably worthless, because anything (IMHO) east of Vancouver Island is a bad posting!   

Given the choice between Winnipeg and Greenwood, I would go with Winnipeg "Home of the Mullet".....



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon, you just told me you love it there !  That was 2 days ago



Two days ago?  It's been longer than that!   I think time has stopped.


----------



## Celticgirl (6 Dec 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I am going to be honest, my opinions are probably worthless, because anything (IMHO) east of Vancouver Island is a bad posting!
> 
> Given the choice between Winnipeg and Greenwood, I would go with Winnipeg "Home of the Mullet".....
> 
> Two days ago?  It's been longer than that!   I think time has stopped.



The town of Greenwood itself is a bit of a dump, I'll admit that. However, the Annapolis Valley is a nice area, in my opinion. I've lived in Wolfville and Kentville for a total of 3.5 years, and I think that for those with families, it's a good posting option. 

I've never been west of Ontario, however, so I am not in any way able to compare 'the Wood' to most of the other options in the poll list.  ;D


----------

